# Gildenleiter



## Geroc (20. Oktober 2006)

morgens

kann mir einer sagen ob und wie ich den gildenleiter ändern kann


----------



## Rascal (20. Oktober 2006)

Geroc schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen ob und wie ich den gildenleiter ändern kann


Ja kann man, und zwar folgendermassen:

SUCHFUNKTION BENUTZEN....
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...l=Gildenmeister

therefore
~closed...


----------

